# Chesapeake Science Point Fall 2012 - October 13, 2012



## MirzaCubing (Jul 9, 2012)

It's official this time 

http://union.cubingusa.com/chesapeakefall2012/index.php


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 9, 2012)

Raffle again 

I'm still saying Master Magic as the second prize.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 9, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Raffle again
> 
> I'm still saying Master Magic as the second prize.



Raffle shall become CSP tradition =.=

1) DaYan 6
2) Master Magic (Maybe)
3) Something cheap 

Although, most of the surveys from last comp said they wanted big cubes.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 9, 2012)

Well, how much did you get from the last raffle? That should be a marker on how much you should spend for this one.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Any other date and I could do it, but October 13th is http://www.thebaltimoremarathon.com/

Not many cubers are runners so it doesn't affect many. Although this does get thousand and thousands of people participating. Wouldn't be surprised if some parents wouldn't let kids come to this if they participate. Think around 10k entries are allowed in all the events of this. They shut down the city of Baltimore to let the runners go through the streets. (well, not everything is shut down on the roads, but majority of hte city is)

Bah, not that I've been practicing anyway.

Edit-Many people will be driving through Baltimore. Not a smart date. I doubt many will be able to come if coming from North

Edit-To cubers going to this. Avoid driving through Baltimore on the morning of the 13th. You won't make it to the comp on time. I've done this festival the past 2 years and you WILL be stuck in traffic. 

Avoid Baltimore. Take a highway. Pay tolls or something.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 10, 2012)

The original date was the 20th but I had to move it, otherwise I wouldn't have a venue D;


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 10, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> The original date was the 20th but I had to move it, otherwise I wouldn't have a venue D;



As long as people avoid Baltimore City, this comp should be unaffected, come to think about it.

I assume there's a highway that can get past Baltimore? I dont live all that close to there so I don't know the area.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 10, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> As long as people avoid Baltimore City, this comp should be unaffected, come to think about it.
> 
> I assume there's a highway that can get past Baltimore? I dont live all that close to there so I don't know the area.



The school is located closer to Howard County, and Baltimore has a few routes that take you towards the school.
Good thing I take field trips to Baltimore so much


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 10, 2012)

i95 on a weekend is always horrible anyway. anyone travelling in the area should know about the traffic that happens around the city.


----------



## jonlin (Jul 10, 2012)

Raffle suggestions:
MM
Mini Zhanchi
Random Dayan
Random 3x3
Maru 4x4

I can't go because I live in maryland but you should have sq1. just a suggestion.













I'm kidding, you dipwads


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 10, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> The school is located closer to Howard County, and Baltimore has a few routes that take you towards the school.
> Good thing I take field trips to Baltimore so much



Mike Kotch told me he would normally go through Baltimore to get to where your comp is.

I'm just going off what he said. If he would go through Baltimore, many more would also.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 10, 2012)

jonlin said:


> Raffle suggestions:
> MM
> Mini Zhanchi
> Random Dayan
> ...



We're talking on facebook, and we might be having some bigger cubes, because of the turnout from the last competition.


----------



## wasianrubiks (Jul 10, 2012)

If i don't have anything going on that Saturday I definitely wanna go to the comp 

Edit- Darn... stupid band competition.... hopefully i can get out of it somehow...? :S


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 10, 2012)

wasianrubiks said:


> If i don't have anything going on that Saturday I definitely wanna go to the comp
> 
> Edit- Darn... stupid band competition.... hopefully i can get out of it somehow...? :S



Cube comps > Band Comps


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 10, 2012)

Registration is temporarily closed until I'm able to get a new paypal. Should be able to today


----------



## wasianrubiks (Jul 11, 2012)

Cube comps > Band Comps 

 lol i know... but school stuff first... hopefully ill get out of it somehow


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 11, 2012)

Registration is open again. Sorry for the hold up


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm gonna try to make this. It's the day after my Fall break starts but I'll need to convince my parents to drive 5 and 1/2 hours.


----------



## speedcubingman (Jul 22, 2012)

i hope i can go too, i need to redeem my magic average before it is archived. i also like the 2 minute 4x4 cutoff.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jul 22, 2012)

speedcubingman said:


> i hope i can go too, i need to redeem my magic average before it is archived. i also like the 2 minute 4x4 cutoff.


Lol everyone failed magic at Raleigh Open. Including me XD. Then again, if I'm gonna fail something let it be magic.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 22, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> I'm gonna try to make this. It's the day after my Fall break starts but I'll need to convince my parents to drive 5 and 1/2 hours.



Really hope you can come, it was nice meeting you 
Thanks again for letting me borrow the magic, I owe you one haha



speedcubingman said:


> i hope i can go too, i need to redeem my magic average before it is archived. i also like the 2 minute 4x4 cutoff.



Yeah, I need to get a NOT DNF average. And, of course the 4x4 cutoff is that high. With 14 timers, why not let more people compete


----------



## aznanimedude (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh goodness that's like an hour away from me lol


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry, but registration is delayed again.
Paypal keeps being stupid, and it won't let me accept payments. Once I get some things sorted out, I'll open it back up. I just put a random date for registration to reopen, so it may be back up in a few days. 

I'm really sorry


----------



## Skullush (Jul 23, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Sorry, but registration is delayed again.
> Paypal keeps being stupid, and it won't let me accept payments. Once I get some things sorted out, I'll open it back up. I just put a random date for registration to reopen, so it may be back up in a few days.
> 
> I'm really sorry



Maybe you should have people pay at the door

I mean if I were you I would've just said "screw it" by now. Haha


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 23, 2012)

Skullush said:


> Maybe you should have people pay at the door
> 
> I mean if I were you I would've just said "screw it" by now. Haha



Last time the school used their own money to buy lunch/drinks/snacks. I sent an email to my principal asking him if we can do that this time. If he says yes, I'll just collect cash at the door c:


----------



## Bob (Jul 23, 2012)

Skullush said:


> Maybe you should have people pay at the door
> 
> I mean if I were you I would've just said "screw it" by now. Haha



Sucks for planning.

I've seen a lot of competitions end up in the red because they didn't collect enough registration money and then spent money they didn't have.


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 24, 2012)

Asked my parents about it and they said they'd consider it!
(in other words, probably. If it's a maybe, then it's really likely to be yes.) I'm teaching my 6y.o. brother how to solve it. Hopefully by the time the comp rolls around he'll be able to solve it himself without help and can compete. The major reason my parents have said no is because my bro is impossible to entertain. This would give him something to do. 
Really liking the 5x5 cutoff  I should be able to make that.
4x4, I'll make the cutoff pretty easily unless I fail. Twice. *knock on wood*
OH I'll need to start practicing. I'm averaging right around 53 currently. I can probably drop a few seconds off by october.
Super pumped that there's blind AND pyraminx AND 4x4. I need to start practicing bld so I can be easily sub5. If I go for slow and secure I get closer DNFs but in about 4:00-5:20. If I push the memo a little faster than I can get sub4 easy but I am a lot more likely to DNF.

I'll probably do magic as well even though I don't care, just so that I can have a result before it is removed. Don't know how to do MM though. Eh, oh well.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 24, 2012)

I still think it needs 7x7.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 24, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> I still think it needs 7x7.



That's what River Hill comps are for


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 24, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> That's what River Hill comps are for



yay


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 24, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> That's what River Hill comps are for



But of course I'm going to be having 7x7 

I just want more.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 24, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> But of course I'm going to be having 7x7
> 
> I just want more.



Why don't you have a big cubes competition then? I don't think there's been one since: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BigCubesSummer2009


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 25, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Why don't you have a big cubes competition then? I don't think there's been one since: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BigCubesSummer2009



Ajay would murder me if I did that.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 25, 2012)

I might be able to go to this!


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 25, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> I might be able to go to this!



Awesome 

Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it to Levvitown :/ It's too close to my science fair. sorry


----------



## jonlin (Jul 25, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> I still think it needs 7x7.



I disagree. It needs Square 1 or Clock.

EDIT: It also needs Megaminx



Ninja Storm said:


> Ajay would murder me if I did that.


We need a competition like that.

Except:::
Event list:
Event list:
8:00-12:00:4BLD
8:00-8:45: 7x7 RD 1(CO 8:30, HCO 10:00)
8:00-9:30: 4x4 RD 1(CO 3:00, HCO 4:30)
8:45-9:30: 6x6 RD 1(CO 5:00, HCO 7:00)
9:30-10:20: 5x5 RD 1
9:30-10:15: Pyraminx RD 1
9:30-10:00: Clock RD 1
10:00-10:30: Sq-1 RD 1
10:15-10:45: 6x6 final
10:20-10:45: Megaminx RD 1
11:00-12:00: Lunch + fun
12:00-5:00: 5BLD
12:00-12:45: 4x4 RD 2
12:45-1:15: 7x7 final
12:45-1:15: 5x5 RD 2
1:15-2:15: Big H2H 4x4 on everyone who was top 40 in the first round
2:15-2:45: Mega and Clock finals
2:45-3:15: Sq1 and Pyraminx finals
3:15-4:00: 4x4 final and 5x5 final
4:00-4:20: Skewb
4:20-: Awards + Cleanup

If Ishmam really has 14 timers, I don't see why we couldn't do this.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 25, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Awesome
> 
> Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it to Levvitown :/ It's too close to my science fair. sorry



Haha, it's ok! The only reason I can go to yours is because my dad's free that weekend, and he can take me.  But it should be cool getting to meet some people that I won't see at comps up here. xD And I'll be helping out with judging/scrambling, if needed, as well.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 25, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Haha, it's ok! The only reason I can go to yours is because my dad's free that weekend, and he can take me.  But it should be cool getting to meet some people that I won't see at comps up here. xD And I'll be helping out with judging/scrambling, if needed, as well.



Awesome, I look forward to meeting you 
And just sign up for judging/scrambling during registration and I'll find a spot for you ^.^


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 7, 2012)

Registration is open, and will no longer be closing. Although this is a big mistake, prepayment is no longer required. The cost will be $11 at the door. Thanks to everyone for being patient.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 8, 2012)

Signed up for 8 events, most i'ver ever done, maybe besides nats 2010.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 8, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Signed up for 8 events, most i'ver ever done, maybe besides nats 2010.



Just looked at your WCA. You haven't even competed in 8 events before XP


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 8, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Just looked at your WCA. You haven't even competed in 8 events before XP



Aw  No 5x5 i forgot

Oh maybe I should start trying to get my first BLD success.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 13, 2012)

Checked the website today. I was expecting a bit more than 23 by now :/ I lol'd when I saw more people were in 2x2 than 3x3 XD


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 13, 2012)

I just haven't registered yet. There's a 50/50 chance I can come.
There's a karate tournament on either the 13th or the 20th, so if it's on the 20th, then I'm pretty sure I'll be coming. If it's on the 13th, my parents said that we would be doing the karate instead, since my siblings want to do that and we haven't done one before. I could register, but I don't want to waste your guys time making score sheets if I'm not coming.


----------



## uvafan (Aug 13, 2012)

I may be able to come. There's an xc meet that day but I may or may not actually go, depending on how fast I am relative to my teammates.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 14, 2012)

The karate competition is on the 13th... :fp
Should I do the karate competition? I don't really know... It seems like it might be fun, but at the same time I'm just like meh.


----------



## wasianrubiks (Aug 14, 2012)

Lol I like how the people somewhat close top me might not be able to go either  ironic haha...
Still not sure for me :S Stupid band!!! GAHH


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 14, 2012)

Stupid county, they closed all schools on the 20th....


----------



## Bob (Aug 14, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Stupid county, they closed all schools on the 20th....



Why does that matter?


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 14, 2012)

Bob said:


> Why does that matter?



That was the original day for the competition, but it was moved to the 13th for that reason. Now it looks like quite a few people can't make it due to the date :/


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 15, 2012)

There's no day that will make everyone happy. I couldn't have gone on the 20th. The 20th is not inherently better than the 13th.


----------



## speedcubingman (Aug 15, 2012)

i may go, i want to do this or appalachia, or both.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh, by the way, I'm going. Just sayin'.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 15, 2012)

More people from here should come to Appalachia. Only like 8 people signed up so far.


----------



## wasianrubiks (Aug 15, 2012)

DAARNNN! I wish it was on the 20th haha


----------



## Bob (Aug 15, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> More people from here should come to Appalachia. Only like 8 people signed up so far.



I've been toying with the idea of going to Appalachia so that Princeton can be my 100th comp, but it's like an 8 freaking hour drive. :/


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 15, 2012)

Bob said:


> I've been toying with the idea of going to Appalachia so that Princeton can be my 100th comp, but it's like an 8 freaking hour drive. :/



Make me your 100th comp ;D


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh, looks like I might be able to come now. The karate tournament might be on the 20th now, not sure yet. I'll ask the instructor if my vote for the 20th changes anything


----------



## uvafan (Aug 23, 2012)

I will most likely not be able to come. I will probably be running at an invitational...

It's sad that I'll have to miss a comp that's really close to me.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 23, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Oh, looks like I might be able to come now. The karate tournament might be on the 20th now, not sure yet. I'll ask the instructor if my vote for the 20th changes anything



Awesome 



uvafan said:


> I will most likely not be able to come. I will probably be running at an invitational...
> 
> It's sad that I'll have to miss a comp that's really close to me.



That's too bad :/ I can add you to our MD Speedcubers facebook group. We might have a meetup in September, if that makes you feel any better


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 23, 2012)

Sweet, just hit 30 competitors today  

Next month that will probably be 60 haha


----------



## KCuber (Aug 23, 2012)

im pretty sure i can go, btw you should remove magics and make a third round of 4x4...jk


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 23, 2012)

KCuber said:


> im pretty sure i can go, btw you should remove magics and make a third round of 4x4...jk



You see, 4x4 is my favorite event, but since I also like master magic I wanted to have it one last time before it left (actually I planned this before the removal was announced) 

CSP Spring 2013 will have 3 rounds of 4x4 <3


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 23, 2012)

You're kidding. 3 rounds of 4x4 BUT NO 7X7. 

as;dklfaeps ioufhkwajehgjsanpjdfjals;kdfjas;dlfkasdlfkasdf


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm glad there's magic because this will probably be the last comp that I can go to with it. I don't do MM, but maybe I'll learn, register for it, and borrow someone's when I get there!



uvafan said:


> I will most likely not be able to come. I will probably be running at an invitational...
> 
> It's sad that I'll have to miss a comp that's really close to me.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 23, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> You're kidding. 3 rounds of 4x4 BUT NO 7X7.
> 
> as;dklfaeps ioufhkwajehgjsanpjdfjals;kdfjas;dlfkasdlfkasdf



THIS IS WHAT YOUR COMPETITIONS ARE FOR!


----------



## KCuber (Aug 23, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> You see, 4x4 is my favorite event, but since I also like master magic I wanted to have it one last time before it left (actually I planned this before the removal was announced)
> 
> CSP Spring 2013 will have 3 rounds of 4x4 <3



:tu 4x4 is awesome 



> You're kidding. 3 rounds of 4x4 BUT NO 7X7.
> 
> as;dklfaeps ioufhkwajehgjsanpjdfjals;kdfjas;dlfkasdlfkasdf



Sorry Keaton, but at least you will have River Hill. You should make a specialty comp where you have just 10 rounds of 7x7


----------



## wasianrubiks (Aug 23, 2012)

Still have no clue if I can go  and same for me as it is for uvafan... its so close to me yet I might not be able to go :S


----------



## Kian (Sep 1, 2012)

KCuber said:


> :tu 4x4 is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Keaton, but at least you will have River Hill. You should make a specialty comp where you have just 10 rounds of 7x7



No matter how many people he got to come, at least 6 of those rounds would be unofficial.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 1, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> You see, 4x4 is my favorite event, but since I also like master magic I wanted to have it one last time before it left (actually I planned this before the removal was announced)
> 
> CSP Spring 2013 will have 3 rounds of 4x4 <3



and I'll be going to this, lol


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 1, 2012)

36 people signed up, excluding Bob who hasn't officially registered.

Funny story: The original date was the 20th, but now that I started school all of my the tests are centered around that date. 13th ftw >


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 1, 2012)

Kian said:


> No matter how many people he got to come, at least 6 of those rounds would be unofficial.



And he'd need >99 7x7 competitors just for that


----------



## Bob (Sep 1, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> 36 people signed up, excluding Bob who hasn't officially registered.
> 
> Funny story: The original date was the 20th, but now that I started school all of my the tests are centered around that date. 13th ftw >



Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 5, 2012)

Don't know.
The karate tournament is definitely on the 20th now, so I casually brought this us at dinner and they yelled at me for even speaking about a competition.  This is looking bad for worlds...

I've still got a month to register though, so I think I'll have time to convince them.

EDIT: Just noticed this,


> 3x3: Blindfolded - 1 Round (If the first 2 attempts exceed 10 minutes, the third will be a *DNF*)



Shouldn't it be DNS?


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm definitely going! I'll probably register this weekend, though.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 5, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Don't know.
> The karate tournament is definitely on the 20th now, so I casually brought this us at dinner and they yelled at me for even speaking about a competition.  This is looking bad for worlds...
> 
> I've still got a month to register though, so I think I'll have time to convince them.
> ...



I just copied it from other competition sites haha. 



mrpotatoman14 said:


> I'm definitely going! I'll probably register this weekend, though.



Awesome  Can't wait to see you there!


----------



## Bob (Sep 5, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Shouldn't it be DNS?



It actually wouldn't be either. If there is a combined final and you are not permitted to continue in the round, additional times are just left blank. We also don't use DNS if somebody fails to compete in a round at all.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 5, 2012)

Bob said:


> It actually wouldn't be either. If there is a combined final and you are not permitted to continue in the round, additional times are just left blank. We also don't use DNS if somebody fails to compete in a round at all.



It's fixed


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 5, 2012)

Bringing 2 friends  They just signed up


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 5, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Bringing 2 friends  They just signed up



It still says 39 people (it's been like that for a few days )


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 6, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> It still says 39 people (it's been like that for a few days )



Alek Z might have signed up a few days ago 
the other might not have


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 9, 2012)

Yay, 40 people at last


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 13, 2012)

1 month left to register!


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 13, 2012)

I plan on going to this comp. Its not official yet but it will be my first, so of course I will be quite slow (26ish seconds) and I am really excited! Hope to see you there


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 14, 2012)

ducttapecuber said:


> I plan on going to this comp. Its not official yet but it will be my first, so of course I will be quite slow (26ish seconds) and I am really excited! Hope to see you there



This is official...
Or did you mean that it's not official that you'll be going?

As for me, still not sure... Every time I mention it to try to get an answer, I get in trouble.
Sigh...


----------



## BlueDevil (Sep 14, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> This is official...
> Or did you mean that it's not official that you'll be going?
> 
> As for me, still not sure... Every time I mention it to try to get an answer, I get in trouble.
> Sigh...



Your parents are being unreasonable. I'm sure they're perfectly willing to take you to any other sort of events you have (sports?), so why won't they take you to a competition that's decently close every once in a while? Just use that argument, see what they say.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 14, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Your parents are being unreasonable. I'm sure they're perfectly willing to take you to any other sort of events you have (sports?), so why won't they take you to a competition that's decently close every once in a while? Just use that argument, see what they say.



lol 
I can try that, but I've never really done anything like that for sports. I do karate now, and we are going to our first one in October (20th, week after this) and it's only 2 hours away. I used to do lacrosse, but the farthest game for that was like 45 minutes... What they think though is that this is incredibly often. When I mentioned this one to them the first time they got all angry at me for being greedy because I'd "gone to two competitions in the past year! That's a whole lot more often than most people do!" blahblahblah "quit being greedy" blahblahblah "We'll consider it."
They don't understand that a lot of you people go to multiple comps a year, really whenever there is one within, what, 6 hours? Seriously, they thought that it was a lot when I asked them about RH summer 2012 because I had "just" gone to Harvard fall 2011 8 months before. This will be 4 months after RH was, which is really not that often, if you ask me  I'll try it tonight when they get home, depending on whether or not they're in a good mood.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 14, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Your parents are being unreasonable. I'm sure they're perfectly willing to take you to any other sort of events you have (sports?), so why won't they take you to a competition that's decently close every once in a while? Just use that argument, see what they say.



Ya, it's like a 8 hour drive, but I really want to go. My dad will not take me because he hates that I cube and is mad that I don't do a sport. My mom is trying to take me but funds are short, so I may not be able to. I hope to go since it would be my first comp.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 14, 2012)

ducttapecuber said:


> Ya, it's like a 8 hour drive, but I really want to go. My dad will not take me because he hates that I cube and is mad that I don't do a sport. My mom is trying to take me but funds are short, so I may not be able to. I hope to go since it would be my first comp.



Take up Ping Pong! Or just show your parents that if PINGPONG is an OLYMPIC sport that cubing can be considered a sport.
Anyway,


Merriam Webster said:


> Definition of SPORT
> 
> 1
> *a : a source of diversion : recreation*
> ...



Or


Dictionary.com said:


> noun
> *1.
> an athletic activity requiring skill or physical prowess and often of a competitive nature*, as racing, baseball, tennis, golf, bowling, wrestling, boxing, hunting, fishing, etc.
> 2.
> ...



You can argue that OH is good for hand strengthening, and that blindsolving is a brain exercise (the brain _is_ a muscle). Or even that it improves finger dexterity or flexibility.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 17, 2012)

Guess who's coming? This guy!!
This is official this time, right?

Goals:
2x2: lol how about sub8 avg
3x3: sub25 average? It's probably not gonna happen, but I'll go for it anyway. If I get my OLLs and PLLs faster, I might do that instead of Roux, in which case my goal will be sub23 avg and sub20 single
4x4: sub1:20? 1:30? Don't really know/care
5x5: make cutoff  should be able to do it fairly easily.
OH: Eek. Make cutoff?
Bld: success
magic: don't care
mm: learn how to solve one and borrow somebody's  (i.e., inb4removed)
Pyra: I'll try for sub6. I should get practicing again...


[insert happy face here]


EDIT: What's this "Competition Survey" thing?

EDIT2: Number of guests: I don't know. My whole family is coming (parents, 3 sibling) I know 2 of my siblings are competing, possibly the other one too. I may have friends come (4) as well. What should I put?


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm signed up. Ishmam, do you know how many will qualify for the 2nd/3rd rounds?


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 17, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Take up Ping Pong! Or just show your parents that if PINGPONG is an OLYMPIC sport that cubing can be considered a sport.
> Anyway,
> 
> 
> ...



thanks! I have tried to prove that to him, but because its not "physical" he doesn't like it. (he expects me to be like my 10 year old sister who loves veggies, and go and runs 5 miles for fun) I sit in my room and cube. He doesn't realize the intellectual capacity and perservernce to do BLD or learning dozens of algs


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 17, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Guess who's coming? This guy!!
> This is official this time, right?
> 
> EDIT: What's this "Competition Survey" thing?
> ...



Yeah, it official this time 

I use the survey to collect feedback. I passed them out at the unofficial one as well. It's pretty much my way of seeing the overall rating of the competitors view of the competition. It includes stuff like: Did you like the timing/schedule, what events would you like to see next time, If you could add something to the competition what would it be?, etc. 

I too had the same problem. My brother is competing, so I divided the guests in half and we each submitted some. 



mrpotatoman14 said:


> I'm signed up. Ishmam, do you know how many will qualify for the 2nd/3rd rounds?



For 3x3: 
Round 2 - Top 24
Final - Top 12

For 4x4:
Final - Top 12

For 2x2
Final - Top 12

If we become super ahead of schedule (which is unlikely) I may extend it, or add another round of an event. *coughmagicscough*


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 17, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> *coughmagicscough*



*coughsevenbysevencough*


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 17, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> *coughsevenbysevencough*



*coughnevercough*

Not like you practice anymore


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 17, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> If we become super ahead of schedule (which is unlikely) I may extend it, or add another round of an event. *coughmagicscough*


:3


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 17, 2012)

lol I just want to get a magic and possibly mm average before it goes byebye.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 17, 2012)

Goals: 
2x2: Sub 3?
3x3 sub 10 single sub 13 average
4x4: sub 1:10 average
5x5 sub 3
OH: sub 30 average
BLD: successu
Pyra: idc


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 18, 2012)

Goals:
2x2:Sub 4.5 average (I just finished learning CLL and have no idea what I'll average)
3x3: Sub 13 single/sub 15 average
4x4:lol
OH:Sub 28 average
Magic:Not break my magic.
5x5:Sub 2:15 single/comp PB average
Pyra: Sub 8.5 average


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 19, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> For 3x3:
> Round 2 - Top 24
> [snip]
> 
> ...



Any estimate on what those times will be? Want to know whether I should do some super practice on those if I have a chance or if I'm gonna be close to the qualification.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 19, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Any estimate on what those times will be? Want to know whether I should do some super practice on those if I have a chance or if I'm gonna be close to the qualification.



3x3: Looking at the psych sheet and past competitions in MD, it looks like it'll be around 17 seconds, 18 at most. (This is assuming the competition reaches ~60 competitors)

4x4: The current psych sheet says 1:11, but I'd say sub-1:10. At River Hill Summer the cutoff for round 2 was 1:13, so I'd say if you average around 1:05 you'll definitely make it 

2x2: Sub-5


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 20, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> 3x3: Looking at the psych sheet and past competitions in MD, it looks like it'll be around 17 seconds, 18 at most. (This is assuming the competition reaches ~60 competitors)
> 
> 4x4: The current psych sheet says 1:11, but I'd say sub-1:10. At River Hill Summer the cutoff for round 2 was 1:13, so I'd say if you average around 1:05 you'll definitely make it
> 
> 2x2: Sub-5



Dang I can't make any of those...
In that case, I shall do nothing but pyra and blind to get my pyraminx average down to consistently sub 6.5 and my bld consistency up to... around 70% would be good.
I'm high 5s to low 7s right now at pyra...


----------



## jonlin (Sep 20, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> *coughsevenbysevencough*



cough2x2cough*


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 20, 2012)

jonlin said:


> cough2x2cough*



*coughpyraminxcough*


----------



## Kian (Sep 20, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Dang I can't make any of those...
> In that case, I shall do nothing but pyra and blind to get my pyraminx average down to consistently sub 6.5 and my bld consistency up to... around 70% would be good.
> I'm high 5s to low 7s right now at pyra...



Just look at the psych sheet before you go and assume the cutoff will be 20% worse than it claims. That's probably a good estimate.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 20, 2012)

Can't go, Youth Group>Cubing


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 20, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Can't go, Youth Group>Cubing



That's why I couldn't go to battle of Appalachia


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 20, 2012)

Kian said:


> Just look at the psych sheet before you go and assume the cutoff will be 20% worse than it claims. That's probably a good estimate.



I guess that's smart, what with the psych sheet showing best averages.
In that case, it might be close for 3x3... eh. I'll stick with pyra and bld for the most part anyway.




ducttapecuber said:


> That's why I couldn't go to battle of Appalachia



That's why I probably won't be able to afford worlds (Germany!)


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 20, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Can't go, Youth Group>Cubing



Do you want me to take you off the registration form?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 20, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Do you want me to take you off the registration form?



Ya might as well


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 22, 2012)

Registration closes in 15 days, make sure to sign up before then!


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm registering my family members for them atm 

Btw, my brother is competing, and I'm not sure that he can do it under 10 minutes (it's a start, I suppose.) Can he just be timed with a stopwatch in that case? I'm trying to work with him so that he can be a little faster, but I don't know how much faster he'll be by then.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 22, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I'm registering my family members for them atm
> 
> Btw, my brother is competing, and I'm not sure that he can do it under 10 minutes (it's a start, I suppose.) Can he just be timed with a stopwatch in that case? I'm trying to work with him so that he can be a little faster, but I don't know how much faster he'll be by then.



The stackmat timer ends at 10 minutes, so it would be a DNF.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 23, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> The stackmat timer ends at 10 minutes, so it would be a DNF.



Alright I'll work with him then to get it faster.
There's no way to just use a stopwatch instead? I know that stopwatches are used with multi blind, big cube blind, and there are also sup10 times for 4x4 and up.
Blergh.


Oh yeah, also, if he does get under 10 minutes, there is not a cutoff for 3x3, is there? I mean, will he get to complete a whole average?



> 9f2) All timed results over 10 minutes, and corresponding averages/means are measured in seconds, with averages/means rounded to the nearest second (x.4 becomes x, x.5 becomes x+1).




EDIT: Now one of my sisters isn't sure that she's going to compete... lol of course it's like 5 hours after she says that she will and I register her... I'll let you guys know if she needs to be removed from the regis. list.


----------



## Kian (Sep 23, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Alright I'll work with him then to get it faster.
> There's no way to just use a stopwatch instead? I know that stopwatches are used with multi blind, big cube blind, and there are also sup10 times for 4x4 and up.
> Blergh.
> 
> ...



There will not be stopwatches used for 3x3. Any amount of practice should make WAY less than 10 minutes extremely simple.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 23, 2012)

Kian said:


> There will not be stopwatches used for 3x3. Any amount of practice should make WAY less than 10 minutes extremely simple.



^ Pretty much


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 26, 2012)

Important announcement: Rubik's Clock has been added to the event list. It will take place on the side during 4x4 Round 1. There will be a cutoff of 15 seconds. Best of luck


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 26, 2012)

Clock = 

quick question: I want to change the name on my WCA profile to "Alexander Mertz" instead of "Alex Mertz". On the CubingUSA site I can modify my information, whilst still keeping it entered with the same WCA ID. If I change that to Alexander instead of Alex, will it change that on my WCA profile as well?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 26, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Clock =
> 
> quick question: I want to change the name on my WCA profile to "Alexander Mertz" instead of "Alex Mertz". On the CubingUSA site I can modify my information, whilst still keeping it entered with the same WCA ID. If I change that to Alexander instead of Alex, will it change that on my WCA profile as well?



I think the best thing to do would talk to Stefan, because, if I'm not mistaken, he's in charge of the site.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 26, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> I think the best thing to do would talk to Stefan, because, if I'm not mistaken, he's in charge of the site.



I emailed CubingUSA. I'm pretty sure that Bryan is in charge of it though; doesn't Stefan live in Germany?


----------



## Skullush (Sep 26, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Important announcement: Rubik's Clock has been added to the event list. It will take place on the side during 4x4 Round 1. *There will be a cutoff of 15 seconds*. Best of luck



oh my


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 26, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I emailed CubingUSA. I'm pretty sure that Bryan is in charge of it though; doesn't Stefan live in Germany?



Email [email protected]. We're in charge of all of the results stuff.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 26, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Email [email protected]. We're in charge of all of the results stuff.



Yeah that's what Bryan told me in his reply. I just sent it.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 26, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Important announcement: Rubik's Clock has been added to the event list. It will take place on the side during 4x4 Round 1. There will be a cutoff of 15 seconds. Best of luck


I'll be running this event; the cutoff was decided based on the times of those signed up for this competition who had competed in clock before, but can be relaxed if not too many of the slow people (sup20) participate. Only one or two timers will be used, but we still want to avoid impeding the progress of 4x4 as much as possible.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 26, 2012)

Okay Tyson changed my name for me. I think I got it updated on the registration for this, but it claimed that the names didn't match, so I just had to tell it to ignore the errors. It shows up as Alexander Mertz though on the registration list, so I think it's all good now.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 29, 2012)

Blergh now mi hermano isn't sure that he wants to do it because he doesn't "want to get up at four in the morning" even though he'll be coming anyway  I'm gonna get him to do it though, or at least try. I may need you guys to unregister him for me though... :fp I'll keep you updated.

I hope I'm not making everything way complicated+problematic...


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 29, 2012)

Just hit 60 competitors


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 29, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Blergh now mi hermano isn't sure that he wants to do it because he doesn't "want to get up at four in the morning" even though he'll be coming anyway  I'm gonna get him to do it though, or at least try. I may need you guys to unregister him for me though... :fp I'll keep you updated.
> 
> I hope I'm not making everything way complicated+problematic...



No problem  Just tell me the final decision the day before. Deleting an entry takes a second anyway


----------



## speedcubingman (Sep 29, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Just hit 60 competitors



hopefully i can go and make it 61, I may go, just not entirely sure, would be like 5 hours and 45 minutes though. i may need to go up on Friday and sleep in a hotel on the 12th. too bad there's no square 1 D:


----------



## wasianrubiks (Sep 29, 2012)

Doesn't look like I can go  i really wanted to go.... stupid band competitions :S


----------



## speedcubingman (Sep 29, 2012)

wasianrubiks said:


> Doesn't look like I can go  i really wanted to go.... stupid band competitions :S



my sis has a band comp tomorrow lol.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Oct 1, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Important announcement: Rubik's Clock has been added to the event list. It will take place on the side during 4x4 Round 1. There will be a cutoff of 15 seconds. Best of luck


On the website it lists no cutoff.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 2, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> On the website it lists no cutoff.



Good catch. Thanks


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 3, 2012)

The mini zhanchi will be 1 of 3 raffle prizes. Which size do you guys prefer (55mm, 50mm, 42mm) (please contribute only if you are willing to purchase tickets($1 each or 7 for $5))


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 3, 2012)

I was wanting to go but I can't because I have volunteered with my church and actually during the service that day me and another guy are going to race head to head on 3x3 in front of the entire student ministry. It should be fun. Hope I can go to the unofficial DC comp


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 3, 2012)

42mm! (stickerless!)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 3, 2012)

55 mm! (purple with purple stickers with Rubik's core and C4U pieces)


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 6, 2012)

Registration closes today! 

Also, here are the raffle prizes 

1st - Type C5 WitYou
2nd - ShengShou 4x4 v4
3rd - 42mm stickerless Zhanchi

Tickets are $1 each, or 7 for $5! 

A person may buy as many tickets as they choose, but can only receive one prize, regardless of whether they get picked more than once. 

Also, there will be snacks for sale before and after lunch.

Thanks everyone


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Oct 6, 2012)

1 week warning ; ). Does anyone have a magic I can buy?


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 6, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> 1 week warning ; ). Does anyone have a magic I can buy?



I do! It's pretty broken in, as well.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Oct 6, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> I do! It's pretty broken in, as well.


$5?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 6, 2012)

My parents aren't gonna let me go now, take me off the list, Ishmam.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 6, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> My parents aren't gonna let me go now, take me off the list, Ishmam.



</3


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 6, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> $5?



Sure


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 7, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Registration closes today!
> 
> Also, here are the raffle prizes
> 
> ...



I'll probably buy the 7 for $5... All of these are awesome prizes...
What kind of snacks? Like chips, or like lunch-y snacks?

I'll leave Nate (brother who can't make up his mind) registered for now. But I'll let you know what it's gonna be for sure on Friday.


SUPER EXCITED.
Goals:
2x2: sub7 avg, but I don't really care
3x3: sub 25 avg, aiming for a new comp PB single (current is 22.56)
4x4: sub 1:20 avg
5x5: don't fail (i.e., make cutoff)
OH: Whoa! Did the cutoff drop from 50 to 45?  oh well, I don't care too much about OH anyway. Make cutoff...
BLD: SUCCESS is all I want, but once I get a success I'm going for sub2:20
Magic: avg
Pyra: Sub 6 average? Pretty nervous about this one... I get sub6 ao12s fairly easily at home, but I'm not sure that I'll be able to do it in comp. Definitely getting at least sub7 though. Sub6 would be awesome.

I'd better get practicing...


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 7, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I'll probably buy the 7 for $5... All of these are awesome prizes...
> What kind of snacks? Like chips, or like lunch-y snacks?



Thanks, it took a while to choose the prizes

Snacks include, but are not limited to: 
>Chips
>Sodas
>Fruit Roll Ups
>Donuts
>other junk food


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 7, 2012)

Registration has now closed. If you would still like to compete but have not registered online, it's an extra 5 dollars at the door, resulting in a fee of $16. 

Good luck next weekend 

Goals anyone?


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 7, 2012)

Online registration is now closed. If you have not registered online, but still want to compete, it will cost an extra 5 dollars at the door, resulting in a $16 fee. Everyone please remember to bring 11 dollars exact on the day of the competition. Thanks 

Goals?


----------



## jonlin (Oct 10, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Thanks, it took a while to choose the prizes
> 
> Snacks include, but are not limited to:
> >Chips
> ...



>Fruit
>Veggies with dip
>Grape juice bottles 
>Healthy stuff


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 10, 2012)

jonlin said:


> >Fruit
> >Veggies with dip
> >Grape juice bottles
> >Healthy stuff



Gusta este. Este es delicioso y bueno. Yo gusta frutas y vegetales!


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Gusta este. Este es delicioso y bueno. Yo gusta frutas y vegetales!


Vegetales son mal. Mas que las frutas son muy delicioso.


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 10, 2012)

I'mma post mah goals. 

2x2: Not suck.
3x3: sub-11(Hopefully sub-10)/sub-14(Hopefully sub-13)
4x4: sub-55/sub-1
5x5: sub-1:50/sub-2
OH: sub-20/sub-27
BLD: success
Prya: lol/sub-8

Kinda far-reaching in the 3x3 department, but whatever.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 10, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> Vegetales son mal. Mas que las frutas son muy delicioso.



Verdad, verdad... Pero no estan muy, muy malo. Solo no tan bueno como fruta.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Verdad, verdad... Pero no estan muy, muy malo. Solo no tan bueno como fruta.



Donde, está, la biblioteca. Me llamo T-Bone La araña discoteca. Discoteca, muñeca, La biblioteca Está en bigotes grandes, el perro, manteca. Manteca, bigotes, gigante, pequeño, la cabeza es nieve, cerveza es bueno. Buenos dias, me gusta papas frías, los bigotes de la cabra Es Cameron Diaz.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Oct 10, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Donde, está, la biblioteca. Me llamo T-Bone La araña discoteca. Discoteca, muñeca, La biblioteca Está en bigotes grandes, el perro, manteca. Manteca, bigotes, gigante, pequeño, la cabeza es nieve, cerveza es bueno. Buenos dias, me gusta papas frías, los bigotes de la cabra Es Cameron Diaz.


Lucky goat.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 11, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> Lucky goat.



lol


----------



## jonlin (Oct 11, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Gusta este. Este es delicioso y bueno. Yo gusta frutas y vegetales!



Umm... I take French.


----------



## KCuber (Oct 11, 2012)

jonlin said:


> Umm... I take French.


moi aussi


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 12, 2012)

71 competitors...

Goals:
2x2 - lol / comp PB
3x3 - comp PB / sub-15
4x4 - sub-50 / sub-55
5x5 - dont fail
magic - don't DNF and sub-1.5
master magic - win (even though I haven't practiced seriously for weeks)

Also: Organize an amazing first official competition


----------



## Kian (Oct 12, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> 71 competitors...



Just FYI, the schedule is very ambitious for the number of people coming. For example, 3x3 is going to take way, way more than the time allotted.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 12, 2012)

Since I can apparently only be there for 5x5...

Goals: 
5x5: Sub-2


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 12, 2012)

This is at a school, right? I assume I'm not allowed to bring my pocket knife then. The screwdriver on that is what I normally use to tension my cubes.


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm in my way down now. Will probably get there 6:30-7:00.


----------



## jonlin (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm at home right now reading this


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 12, 2012)

Turns out I'll be there for 5x5! 

Eh, better than nothing


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 13, 2012)

Kian said:


> Just FYI, the schedule is very ambitious for the number of people coming. For example, 3x3 is going to take way, way more than the time allotted.



Sorry. When I planned this I assumed I'd get 45-55 competitors. Though, I already heard from 3 people that they won't be coming. But that's nothing -_-


----------



## jonlin (Oct 13, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Sorry. When I planned this I assumed I'd get 45-55 competitors. Though, I already heard from 3 people that they won't be coming. But that's nothing -_-



Then again you have 14 timers.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Oct 13, 2012)

14.77 average. Feels good man.


----------



## KCuber (Oct 13, 2012)

Great Comp:

DYK
I got a sub-40 4x4 Average?
And I beat Dan Cohen?
I failed 3x3?
And Pyra?
And Bld?
oops?
7x7 Team BLD is tough?
I could of won 2x2 if I didn't +2?
My 5x5 times weren't that bad?
I lost my main?
It's always the judges fault?
My cubes are way too loose?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 14, 2012)

7X7 TEAM BLD SOOOOO HARRRRDDDDD


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 14, 2012)

DYK:
A lot of the 3x3 scrambles had pretty easy white/yellow crosses, but I still failed EVERY SINGLE SOLVE?
Lolblind?
Frazzled Kian is frazzled?
After the comp, everyone was talking about stuff that happened at Euros today?
Marcell Endrey now has his own meme and I will make it when I get home?
I learned a LOT about organizing?


I'll probably add more later, this list is lackluster.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Oct 14, 2012)

DYK
I got a sub 15 average?
I didn't fail 2x2?
Blue thingy?
Dan is REALLY useful for 5x5 scrambling?
OH magic ftw?
Ajay didn't win the raffle?
I suck at pyra?
I suck at OH?
I suck at 4x4?
Mike didn't do a single push-up?


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 14, 2012)

DYK:
-My 3x3 Round 1 average had Gc Perm 4 times in a row?
-My 4x4 average at home is 52. In competition it goes up by 10 seconds?
-I almost had a sub-15 average by I forgot to start the timer...
-My microphone sucks. Badly
-I made so much money from the competition that I have more than Student Council?
-If it weren't for Kian, Dan, and many others I would have died?
-Nick spent all night practicing megaminx but couldn't pull off a sub-1 single today?
-The winners of 3x3 got Lubicle Speedy?
-Dan questioned its redness?
-Everyone in the CSP Rubik's Cube Club is lazy?
-I have to redo all the data entry?
-Some people ate an entire box of pizza?
-I haven't legitimately practiced 5x5 for weeks but I pulled off a decent single and average?
-4x4 Round 2 got cancelled?
-I tried the scrambles and got a sub-50 average?

I'll post more later


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 14, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> -My microphone sucks. Badly



about that.... I sure hope it wasn't yours. It ended up being unusable after trying to fix it <_< Someone will just need to get out their soldering iron to 'fix' it though.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 14, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> about that.... I sure hope it wasn't yours. It ended up being unusable after trying to fix it <_< Someone will just need to get out their soldering iron to 'fix' it though.



Well actually it was the school's. My bad


----------



## jonlin (Oct 14, 2012)

KCuber said:


> Great Comp:
> 
> DYK
> I got a sub-40 4x4 Average?
> ...



DYK:
I got a sub 15 avg 
I got a 3:31 BLD success


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 14, 2012)

woo, 3.13 2x2 average and I haven't practiced in ages. Worst solve was the one with the easiest first layer. Worst counting solve was a slight screw up w/ anti-sune. Could've easily been close to 2.5. Also, no 1-looks.


----------



## KCuber (Oct 14, 2012)

I left my Canon Camera charger there, if anyone found one please tell me


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 14, 2012)

KCuber said:


> I left my Canon Camera charger there, if anyone found one please tell me



I'll look for it on Monday, but I double checked the entire venue after the comp and found nothing like that


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 15, 2012)

DYK
-I fail under pressure?
-After my 7.66 pyra average I went and did an ao25 and got 6.2x?
-A normal pyra average would have given me 2nd place?
-I beat my comp PBs on 3x3 and pyra?
-4x4 cutoff was dropped from 2:00 to 1:15?
--I failed an a-perm and I would have had a 1:12 4x4 single on the first solve, but it was 1:19 instead?
-5x5 cutoff was dropped from 3:00 to 2:15?
--I had a 2:38 and 2:36 which are both amazing for me, but I didn't make cutoff?
-dropping the cutoffs made me sad?
-I met someone else who uses yau on 5x5?
-I got a 2:44 bld success
-It was cold and my fingers were stiff and slow almost all day?
-magic was lol, but I did it anyway to get in before 2013?


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 15, 2012)

Cutoff changes made everyone sad :c

And sorry for it being so cold, the heating in my school sucks


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh well... motivation to get faster, I guess.


----------



## Blindbiker22 (Oct 15, 2012)

KCuber said:


> Great Comp:
> 
> DYK
> I got a sub-40 4x4 Average?
> ...



what cube is your main? I think I might have it


----------



## KCuber (Oct 15, 2012)

Blindbiker22 said:


> what cube is your main? I think I might have it



55mm zhanchi with half bright stickers and an izo logo on the white side


----------



## Mikel (Oct 15, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> DYK
> -I got a 2:44 bld success



Congrats on the success! That beats my official time, so hopefully I can beat your 2:44 in 3 weeks at Indiana


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 15, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Congrats on the success! That beats my official time, so hopefully I can beat your 2:44 in 3 weeks at Indiana



Thanks! Now that I'm thinking about it though, it may have been 2:47... I still win though  Good luck at Indiana!


----------



## Blindbiker22 (Oct 15, 2012)

KCuber said:


> 55mm zhanchi with half bright stickers and an izo logo on the white side




nvm then. I found a lingyun v2


----------



## KCuber (Oct 16, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> I'll look for it on Monday, but I double checked the entire venue after the comp and found nothing like that


Any luck?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 16, 2012)

Aside from it getting colder as the day went on, this was one of my favorite venues in my ~30 comps.

No venue will ever be as good as River Hill Spring 2011. Ever.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 16, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> Aside from it getting colder as the day went on, this was one of my favorite venues in my ~30 comps.
> 
> No venue will ever be as good as River Hill Spring 2011. Ever.



Thanks 

Yeah, I agree, River Hill has an amazing venue. Ajay told me the next RH will be moved back there. Also, the wood floor for my venue will be installed next month, so it'll be even better next spring


----------



## Bob (Oct 17, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> Aside from it getting colder as the day went on, this was one of my favorite venues in my ~30 comps.
> 
> No venue will ever be as good as River Hill Spring 2011. Ever.



What a pain that was!


----------



## flee135 (Oct 17, 2012)

Bob said:


> What a pain that was!



Spring, not Winter


----------



## Bob (Oct 18, 2012)

oh, whoops! too many comps...they all seem the same to me now.


----------

